# Looking for a Breeder in or close to Niagara Ontario



## Sarahdee

Hi Everyone!

I am new to this forum but have been reading it for quite some time. I would like to buy a Havanese sometime in the next year. I was wondering if anyone knows some breeders in my area ( Niagara Ontario). I know a few that look good but i don't trust my instincts because this is my first dog. I would love some help from experienced owners.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Tuss

The ones you've identified as looking promising should be followed up with a visit. You'll get a good sense of the place when you meet the dogs and the owner in person. Most breeders will welcome a visit; if they don't then it's a big red flag.


----------



## Sarahdee

Thanks for the tip! Is normal to visit a few different breeders and then choose which breeder you think is best? Is that rude to visit and then decide to get a puppy from someone else?


----------



## TilliesMom

totally okay to visit several different breeders!! Have you read through the "red flags" thread here on the forum regarding breeders?


----------



## Sarahdee

Yes, I did today. It was very helpful. I didn't know a lot of those things. I have so much to learn before I actually go looking for a puppy. I have been researching Havanese dogs for about a year but I know I have so much more to learn. I love this forum for that reason!


----------



## Tuss

another option is to see if there are any dog shows in your area, then go watch the havanese and talk to the people showing there dogs. They will tell you where they are from (many are breeders) and can give you insight into different breeders.

The website www.canuckdogs.com will give you a listing of all upcoming dog shows in Canada. Look for "confirmation" which is just dog talk for dog show (as opposed to obedience). Usually you can find a schedule of events on that website that will list what time the havanese is being showed and how many are there. I was at a show last weekend (doing obedience) but there were 4 havanese in the show ring and one of the handlers was also a breeder and was very helpful in answering my questions. Her dogs were beautiful!

Other things you should look out for: make sure the dog is coming with CKC registration papers (probably will come with a no show no breed clause but that's okay). Google the kennel name and look for complaints. Many puppy mills have fancy websites that make them look like a reputable kennel.


----------



## Sarahdee

That is a very good idea! I will look into the shows in my area. I just found someone on this forum who bought a dog from one of the breeders i am looking at. I am so excited to be able to find out their experience with this breeder.


----------



## misstray

Here's a good place to start for reputable Canadian Havanese Breeders.

http://www.havanesefanciers.com/havanesesearch?q=havanesebreeders/on


----------

